# Bleached crotch in black underwear?!?!?!



## dianna11

This is terribly embarrassing and confusing. I tend to wear black cotton underwear, because all of my pants are black. For as long as I remember, the crotches have bleached out within a few wearings/washings. I don't keep actual bleach anywhere near my laundry, and it's just the crotches!

What the heck is going on here? Does my hoo-hoo somehow have magical bleaching powers?


----------



## minkajane

You're not alone! It happens to me too, but just in my cheaper cotton underwear. I've always wondered why!


----------



## Viola

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dianna11* 
What the heck is going on here? Does my hoo-hoo somehow have magical bleaching powers?




















I honestly don't know--my black underwear are still black in the crotch. Is the crotch a different material?


----------



## DreamsInDigital

It happens to me too, and not just in black underwear but basically any that have colored areas.


----------



## queenjulie

Err, me too. How weird is that? Maybe cervical mucus has some kind of chemical in it that works like a bleach? It is quite acidic (to kill sperm) during most of your cycle.


----------



## wonderwahine

wow, ive never heard of this, all my dark underwear is still dark inside, and i have some very very cheap undies


----------



## dianna11

Quote:


Originally Posted by *queenjulie* 
Err, me too. How weird is that? Maybe cervical mucus has some kind of chemical in it that works like a bleach? It is quite acidic (to kill sperm) during most of your cycle.

I was wondering about that too - I have bought new underwear since I have been pregnant, and it still gets that horrible _orange stripe_ on the crotch







:

The underwear itself is 100% cotton, including the crotch.


----------



## 2Sweeties1Angel

Can you imagine asking your doctor about this?







Mine would give me that "WTF is _wrong_ with you?" look.

I've had the crotch bleaching before, too, but I have no clue what causes it. Maybe I should ask my doctor next time I see him just to see how he reacts. I bet nobody's ever asked about that before.


----------



## day_sleeper

Oh this is frustrating! When I started using cloth pads, I bought lots of cute black and dark print fabric-topped pads, and now they are getting the bleached spots too.







I finally got the nerve to ask my best friend about it, and she said the same thing happened to her black undies too.


----------



## bigeyes

Me too.

I'm glad I"m not the only one with the crotch that eats the undies.


----------



## wonderwahine

you know, i wonder if your urine may have a high content of amonia that could be causing it?


----------



## celestialdreamer

No answer to the question, but I have had this happen too! I thought it was just something wrong with me







I actually purposely stick to white/nude undies for this reason







:


----------



## bigeyes

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wonderwahine* 
you know, i wonder if your urine may have a high content of amonia that could be causing it?

nope. the placement is all wrong. Plus I'd have to really be leaky. I think it's an acid/alkaline thing though


----------



## crispysmom

This is amazing. I seriously thought I was the only one this happened to.

Nice to know I am not alone.


----------



## nolansmummy

Seriously, i have no idea why this happens, but it happens to me to . All my colored underwear its so bizarre. Its nice to know i'm not alone.
I hope someone reads and know why this happens, i'm very curious.


----------



## Jasmyn's Mum

Ammonia is the only thing I could think of. It must be some sort of pH thing. It doesn't happen to me. I guess I couldn't read this and not post something


----------



## J's Mombee

I was always too embarressed to ask anyone why this happens to me... and I always forget to ask my doc. I also hope that someone reads this and provides and answer to why this happens.


----------



## crispysmom

Dr. Google says it is an acidity issue.


----------



## bigeyes

So instead of firecrotch, now it's _acidcrotch?_

I can't seem to find the _cringing_ smiley.


----------



## onemoremom

I just want to thank you, because I have always been too embarrassed to bring this up in conversation.







I will talk about nearly anything, but could never quite figure out how to casually mention my bleach-crotched undies to find out if others have the same problem.


----------



## MisaGoat

very interesting.

I noticed that I get tiny holes in the fabric crotch lining (on cheap undies). I always thought it was odd that it would wear out there before the butt area.


----------



## dianna11

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bigeyes* 
So instead of firecrotch, now it's _acidcrotch?_

I can't seem to find the _cringing_ smiley.









LMAO!!!

Well, I have a midwife appointment tomorrow, maybe I'll ask her. She has already seen me give birth, so I'm sure nothing is off limits - even bleached out underwear. Funny, I can poop in front of her, but I'm actually nervous about asking about the underwear thing


----------



## hibana

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MisaGoat* 
very interesting.

I noticed that I get tiny holes in the fabric crotch lining (on cheap undies). I always thought it was odd that it would wear out there before the butt area.

Yup, my nether regions eat undies too. I'm glad I'm not alone- I thought I was some kind of freak.


----------



## suzyfakename

thankyouthankyouthankyou i thought i was weird and alone.
it never ever happened before i was pregnant and i hoped it would stop after i had baby, but 7 months later i'm still bleach crotch.


----------



## dianna11

Well this is all very encouraging, it's good to know that there are lots of us in the same boat.








_The Sisterhood of the Magical Bleaching Hoo-Hoo's_


----------



## UrbanSimplicity

This is cracking me up







happens to me too, and only since i got pg with #1.

Thing is, I happen to know that my body's ph is perfect (thank you very much) because my sister is very acidic and gave me a few of her testing strips and mine is right in the middle of normal.

curiouser and curiouser.....


----------



## crispysmom

_The Sisterhood of the Magical Bleaching Hoo-Hoo's_







[/QUOTE]

Maybe we should have our own tribe?


----------



## bigeyes

Oh no, I think we shall never speak of this again.


----------



## DBZ

Oh this is too funny!! I needed this!


----------



## almadianna

i thought it was just me!!
but this only happens with my thongs not in my regular undies.


----------



## hottmama

Well, it doesn't happen to me, but how weird am I that this thread made me run to my underwear drawer and look at the crotch of all my dark underwear to check?!


----------



## bigeyes

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hottmama* 
Well, it doesn't happen to me, but how weird am I that this thread made me run to my underwear drawer and look at the crotch of all my dark underwear to check?!

You would only be weird if you went in there with the peroxide so you could be part of the cool crowd.


----------



## DisplacedYooper

Can I join the sisterhood?!?









Anyone think it has to do with the frequency/amount of CM? When I started doing fertility awareness, I was really confused about "dry days." I never have a dry day! There is always at least some CM in my underwear everyday...


----------



## J's Mombee

It might just be of CM, as Displaced Yooper said. I have always had a lot of it, even when I was a teenager, and I remember wondering how some women were able to go underwearless for certain outfits. I met other folks in my Women's Studies class that I later became friends with, who also talked about lots of CM, but we never talked about the bleached crotch effect. I was too embarressed to bring it up...

But does CM bleach fabric?

I can't bring myself to do a swatch test... sounds kinda weird to do.


----------



## Sonya77

Add me to the sisterhood...it's happened since I was a teenager.

I once lived with a then-boyfriend's parents, and she was EXTREMEMLY OCD, so she did all of the laundry to make sure it was done "right". Imagine my embarrassment when she took me aside and suggested I might want to wear pantyliners to stop discoloring my underwear...THE HORROR, OH MY THE HORROR!!!

I've heard it is caused by a high acid content, but I've never asked anyone about it. Just Google.


----------



## MPsSweetie

Me too!! Phew, I'm not a freak!


----------



## Denvergirlie

I'll have to chime in as well. it's happened to me for years, I have no idea, but it does eventually bleach out my black yoga pants (I go commando in them).


----------



## hottmama

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DisplacedYooper* 
Anyone think it has to do with the frequency/amount of CM? When I started doing fertility awareness, I was really confused about "dry days." I never have a dry day! There is always at least some CM in my underwear everyday...

I don't think that's it, as I have a lot of CM and it doesn't happen to me.


----------



## Contrariety

I've had that happen once or twice but that was a long time ago. I now wear black underwear almost exclusively and don't have that issue.

Huh.









I wonder what the deal is?


----------



## dianna11

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bigeyes* 
You would only be weird if you went in there with the peroxide so you could be part of the cool crowd.

















:







:


----------



## 2Sweeties1Angel

Quote:

I have no idea, but it does eventually bleach out my black yoga pants (I go commando in them).
Now that HAS to be embarassing


----------



## pitter_patter

I noticed this when I was a teenager but it seems to have cleared up as an adult.

At the time I thought it was a mixture of vaginal secretions and semen, as it seemed to happen after a midnight rendevous with my boyfriend.


----------



## Mavournin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sonya77* 
Add me to the sisterhood...it's happened since I was a teenager.

I once lived with a then-boyfriend's parents, and she was EXTREMEMLY OCD, so she did all of the laundry to make sure it was done "right". Imagine my embarrassment when she took me aside and suggested I might want to wear pantyliners to stop discoloring my underwear...THE HORROR, OH MY THE HORROR!!!

I've heard it is caused by a high acid content, but I've never asked anyone about it. Just Google.

O.M.G. Did you and I date the same guy?? His mother insisted on doing my laundry all the time (She didn't trust the machines in the dorm.) And we had a very similar conversation!

In any case, this has happened to me for years. Even my favorite pajama pants have it because I don't wear undies with them to bed. I just always assumed that it was a CM thing.


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X

: it happens to me as well. Only in the last few years tho. I also have a problem with holes being worn into my undies right at the front just above the crotch seam. But I figured that one out.....it was were i kept the hair super short and it was rubbing a hole in them







:


----------



## SophieAnn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dianna11* 








_The Sisterhood of the Magical Bleaching Hoo-Hoo's_



















Another sister here! This is so funny. Thank you thank you thank you for posting this! I don't think I could talk to anyone about this! It happens to my black underwear as well as my darker-coloured underwear... all cotton.

I'm embarassed whenever my husband folds the laundry.


----------



## dianna11

I totally chickened out on asking my midwife about this yesterday







:


----------



## Contrariety

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dianna11* 
I totally chickened out on asking my midwife about this yesterday







:

I don't blame you.


----------



## jenerationx

Ohmygosh, I can't believe there is a thread about this! It happens to me, too. I've always wondered why but can't bring myself to ask my doctor.


----------



## skybluepink02

Me too.







: I have a lot of CM, maybe that's it, like other's said.


----------



## TinyFrog

Oh man, once again I just don't fit in.


----------



## earthgirl

This happens to me, too. Do we need to start the acidcrotch tribe?


----------



## kkfum

ok--i'll join in, too. i was just lamenting about this (to myself!) the other day. i seem to have the opposite problem, not the bleaching one. all of my lighter colored undies are stained dark yellowish. it's horrible. i have to wear a liner almost every day (i actually just purchased some cloth ones). i, too, always wondered how women could go "commando." after i gave birth, i noticed that my cm began to follow the pattern they talk about in the fertility awareness book--i actually had dry days. now, 2 years pp, i'm back to where i was pre-pregnancy, cm every day, and towards the end of my cycle comes the staining variety...









thanks to the op for bringing this up--who can you talk to about this anyway?!!


----------



## jessclee

Hey guys I know its been a few days since you were talking about this but just in case you check back, I did check with my doctor a few years ago and she prescribed a med called acigel. I can't remember if i needed a RX or not I think the pharmacist just had to order it for me. Hope it helps. I did not have bleached underwear for awhile just after one treatment.


----------



## thewaggonerfamily

Me too! Although I think I just peed myself from laughing so hard from reading this thread.


----------



## prairiemommy

Well, count me in! I've always wondered about that too and I have to say it's only happened since I've had kids too.

But then I only pee when I laugh since having kids too


----------



## swd12422

Ummm.... Not to rain on anyone's parade or anything....
But are ALL of you saying (like at least 1 PP did) that the "bleaching" effect makes the fabric orange?
If so, it may be neither a girl thing nor a crotch thing exclusively. We have this issue with our sheets and towels, and I'm reasonably certain that at least some of the problem is coming from my DH! I thought he had acidic sweat or something. I can't figure it out, but there are orange smears and blotches all over my nice new towels. (Of course, the old cheap towels remain unaffected...)


----------



## kkfum

Quote:


Originally Posted by *swd12422* 
I can't figure it out, but there are orange smears and blotches all over my nice new towels. (Of course, the old cheap towels remain unaffected...)

i think this is different...you may have a lot of iron in your water. we have this, too, and sometimes things do get an orange stain. do your toilets, shower curtains, etc. ever get an orange ring? if so, it's likely iron.


----------



## Crunchie

OH my god!!! I'm not the only one!!!?????

This started happening to me when I got pregnant. I didn't know what to think about it...I can't believe I just stumbled upon 3 pages of thread about it...Hehe.


----------



## laralee16

I thought I was the only one! This is why I love this site, lol.


----------



## CaliMommie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *laralee16* 
I thought I was the only one! This is why I love this site, lol.

Me too!







:


----------



## mamajea

This happens to me too. I'm glad Im not the only one.


----------



## granola_mom

Happens to me, too... always thought it was a CM thing. So I switched to white underwear. But I must note that I just bought a black pair of underwear made of silk a month or two ago, and it hasn't happened with these undies. Usually I wear cotton... hmm, maybe silk is acid crotch resistant?


----------



## rgrindle

Quote:


Originally Posted by *2Sweeties1Angel* 
Can you imagine asking your doctor about this?







Mine would give me that "WTF is _wrong_ with you?" look.

I've had the crotch bleaching before, too, but I have no clue what causes it. Maybe I should ask my doctor next time I see him just to see how he reacts. I bet nobody's ever asked about that before.










I think I just woke up DS laughing!


----------



## Eben'sMama

I have only had this happen with one pair, but it was an older pair that I wore through both of my pregnancies (until they didn't fit anymore, that is). Doesn't the pH of everything change during pregnancy? Could that be it? Have any of the other bleached undies on this thread seen a pregnancy?


----------



## dianna11

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Eben'sMama* 
I have only had this happen with one pair, but it was an older pair that I wore through both of my pregnancies (until they didn't fit anymore, that is). Doesn't the pH of everything change during pregnancy? Could that be it? Have any of the other bleached undies on this thread seen a pregnancy?

It seems to happen to me whether I'm pregnant or not. I even remember it happening when I was a teenager.

Weird.

I'm incredibly amused that this thread is now 4 pages









It's good to know that I'm not the only one.


----------



## J's Mombee

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Eben'sMama* 
I have only had this happen with one pair, but it was an older pair that I wore through both of my pregnancies (until they didn't fit anymore, that is). Doesn't the pH of everything change during pregnancy? Could that be it? Have any of the other bleached undies on this thread seen a pregnancy?

I seemed to have stopped bleaching undies when I became pregnant, and now it I am not sure if it is happening anymore (bc it happened so much, I am used to it now). It used to happen before I was pg, and I think now that I am not pg, but when I was pg, everything was different.


----------



## Mara232

I am so glad that this happens to other people!! I have always wondered! So do we "know" officially why it happens?


----------



## dianna11

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mara232* 
I am so glad that this happens to other people!! I have always wondered! So do we "know" officially why it happens?

Not really, it's been speculated that it could be a PH issue, many women have said that it happens during pregnancy, and not other times, and some say it stops when they are pregnant, and others like me have had it happen for decades, pregnant or not.

THe mystery continues! At least we know that there are a lot of us in the ...







Sisterhood of the Magical Bleaching Hoo-Hoo's


----------



## Mara232

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dianna11* 








Sisterhood of the Magical Bleaching Hoo-Hoo's


----------



## dianna11

So I bought new underwear around the time I started this thread and guess what?

They're bleachey already!!!

Ugh, can't win.

I wonder if I should just start sewing white crotches into my black underwear.


----------



## APBTlover

Haha... I always thought I was the only one! It started sometime in my mid-teens... pretty much any colored panties end up with the bleachy spot. It's just "normal" for some of us, I guess?









It's so crazy -- I usually hang my clothes to dry (comes with the







: territory), and I hand most small items indoors: washcloths, socks, undies. I am actually not too worried about company seeing my underwear, but I am worried they might see the bleachy spots!


----------



## grappler93

I also feel better knowing it isn't just me.. I have never told anyone but I am sure my husband has seen the orange/red marks.. I thought maybe it was the acid in my urine because it all started after having my kids and of course the bladder leakage started then too...lol.. I have always had high amounts of CM but never had this. So I thought maybe I am not drinking enough water... But after finding this thread I'm wondering if it has anything to do with semen/CM combination. I have noticed ever since having children that my husband's semen irritates me and also creates a strange odor..







: if I don't shower immediatly afterward. I know that is probably TMI but I am wondering if this is the case with anyone else...I mean look I thought I was the only one with the super who ha that bleaches undies... It also does not happen to my satin underwear, just cotten.


----------



## sunnysandiegan

Enlightening thread, I must say! LOL

Add me to the Sisterhood of the Magical Bleaching Hoo-Hoo's!









However, I don't recall the timing...like teenage years, pregnancy, post-partum, etc. I'm guessing always, but have no true idea. I DO know, however, that my pH is "normal". My chiropractor tests me every visit and I have the pH paper strip roll somewhere. He tests my saliva. If I find my pH roll, I'll test my CM. Like others, I have CM nearly every day of my cycle.

Meanwhile, I have a friend who is a doula and I'll ask her. She and I have the oddest conversations already, so I'm not embarrassed to ask her. LOL

On another front, I was raised by my father and HE is the one who suggested having different panties for "that time of the month". I use all-cotton panties in random colors (pink, lavender, floral, etc). I am curious about any "bleaching" effects on these... I've never paid attention to that before. Hmmm... I've only noticed it on my black and navy cotton VS panties (not relegated to "that time" LOL). I mostly wear skin-tone all-cotton panties on a daily basis.

Off to check my panty drawer now... and call my doula friend...


----------



## sunnysandiegan

Okay, well, I had to run off to pick up my DD from school (walking) and I called my doula friend. We had a few laughs and she was at home. She went into her undies drawer and discovered a bit of bleaching action, too. She had never thought of this before. Our conversation ultimately landed on there are a lot of factors that could cause this. I bet she checks into this further!!! LOL

Meanwhile, I haven't checked the rest yet.


----------



## Ruthla

Quote:


Originally Posted by *swd12422* 
Ummm.... Not to rain on anyone's parade or anything....
But are ALL of you saying (like at least 1 PP did) that the "bleaching" effect makes the fabric orange?
If so, it may be neither a girl thing nor a crotch thing exclusively. We have this issue with our sheets and towels, and I'm reasonably certain that at least some of the problem is coming from my DH! I thought he had acidic sweat or something. I can't figure it out, but there are orange smears and blotches all over my nice new towels. (Of course, the old cheap towels remain unaffected...)

But why would that make bleachy spots right in the crotch, and not in other parts of the undies, when the underwear is the same black cotton all around?

As for silk not getting bleached- I've read my Dharma Trading Company catalog enough times to know that silk gets bleached with a different chemical process than cotton, so it makes sense that whatever it is that changes the color on cotton fabric might not have the same effect on silk (or it might take longer to get affected, or something else altogether might affect the silk.)

I find it curious that many people have had their pH tested and were "normal" and have the bleaching happen- but nobody who doesn't have this issue seems to have had their pH tested at all. I wonder if you'd have to have your pH "too alkaline" to not get the acid-crotch effect.

I just had to pause posting to check my underwear drawer. I only have a few pairs of undies that don't have white crotches. I can't seem to tel if I have magical vaginal secretions or not- my purple and black undies seem "more worn out" in the crotch area than elsewhere, but it's not a distinctive bleaching effect.


----------



## cheygirl

The acidity in your vagina is determined by hormones, as well as the microflora that naturally live there. An acid vagina prevents overgrowth or colonization by harmful microbial flora; and sometimes a higher (i.e., less acid) pH in the vagina can be associated with yeast infections and even some STDs. Your vagina also gets less acid when you're pg....which is why some mamas noticed they didn't bleach when they were pg!

So....that makes me wonder....if you're bleachin' your undies, maybe it's just a sign of (nonpregnant) good vaginal health?


----------



## almadianna

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cheygirl* 
So....that makes me wonder....if you're bleachin' your undies, maybe it's just a sign of (nonpregnant) good vaginal health?

I hope so!!!


----------



## thixle

Quote:


Originally Posted by *grappler93* 
... But after finding this thread I'm wondering if it has anything to do with semen/CM combination. I have noticed ever since having children that my husband's semen irritates me and also creates a strange odor..







: if I don't shower immediatly afterward. I know that is probably TMI but I am wondering if this is the case with anyone else...I mean look I thought I was the only one with the super who ha that bleaches undies... It also does not happen to my satin underwear, just cotten.

Well, I can't join the Sisterhood of the Magical Bleaching Hoo-Hoo's... I really want to pH test my junk now









but you aren't the only one with the semen/CM funk after sex... and only since giving birth! I hate it. I wouldn't call it an odor, more like a stench







Anyone know what could cause that one?


----------



## dianna11

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cheygirl* 
The acidity in your vagina is determined by hormones, as well as the microflora that naturally live there. An acid vagina prevents overgrowth or colonization by harmful microbial flora; and sometimes a higher (i.e., less acid) pH in the vagina can be associated with yeast infections and even some STDs. Your vagina also gets less acid when you're pg....which is why some mamas noticed they didn't bleach when they were pg!

So....that makes me wonder....if you're bleachin' your undies, maybe it's just a sign of (nonpregnant) good vaginal health?

Holy SMokes! After 70-some-odd replies, someone knows the answer to my question!!! Thank you so much









Huh, I guess this means that the "Sisterhood of the Magical Bleaching Hoo-Hoo's" are a healthy bunch!


----------



## boobybunny

Okay, I have a bleaching hoo hoo too.

I have noticed that post coital odor seems "bleachy." It smells a bit like bleach to me, BUT if I go work out after sex, it gets funky, really funky, really really really funky.


----------



## Rebecca

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hibana* 
Yup, my nether regions eat undies too. I'm glad I'm not alone- I thought I was some kind of freak.

I apparently also have an undie eating crotch monster too. I always found it baffling to get holes in the crotch part and no where else.


----------



## lillydilly

Just gotta love you ladies







:. I've had a few black crotches bleach but not all.
I just thought it depended on the dye in the cotton, and how it reacted to the acid in CM. Would it be the same reason I have 2 cotton t-shirts out of the many I've owned and worn that bleached under the arms. I had to throw them out, and I only use the same crystal deoderant all the time. And my others are fine, it was just those two that did it, so I thought it was the dye again.
Oh, and i have to add about the crotch thing. My sister once had a stream of tiny black ants get into her undie drawer and they ate the crotches in her undies. She is super clean and she was horrified. Must be a chemical residue stays in the cloth or something







: Her DH got great amusement out of calling her "SugarBabe" for weeks after.







:


----------



## dianna11

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lillydilly* 
Her DH got great amusement out of calling her "SugarBabe" for weeks after.







:


----------



## Ironica

Hmmm... no bleaching here, even though a lot of my underwear are dark. But I'm glad that a couple people posted about the crotch getting "worn out" prematurely, and someone else has staining on lighter underwear, because those are my issues.

It is funny that none of us have ever talked to anyone about this before! Yay MDC!


----------



## llamalluv

Add me to the list of those with magical bleaching hoo-hoos. Amazingly, I can also stain undies an interesting shade of pale yellow (it's not pee). It's been a problem since I started wearing undies.


----------



## jerrica

So I myself was worried over this issue so I googles it...google didn't help much so I caved and asked my mom being 22 it was slightly embarassing but she is a labor and delivery nurse so I figured why not?... the answer is your vaginal ph balance is off enough to have a bleaching effect.its something you can't quite control since you don't know if your levels are too high or too low...


----------



## kitchensqueen

So, this doesn't happen to me but I did just read through all five pages of this thread because I really want to know what causes it!


----------



## HannahJ

Well, I have good news for the bleach-crotch sisterhood (of which I am a member myself)...

It's likely caused by a hydrogen-peroxide-producing bacteria.

And at least according to this study, some of those bacteria are thought to be possibly beneficial to the vaginal ecosystem:

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC267286/

And it is a very common phenomenon (as beautifully illustrated in this hilarious thread)

However, if you're having any symptoms along with the bleaching problem, I'd still mention it to your doctor.

Hope that's helpful!


----------



## vivianmari

Help a poor foreign girl out here: What does cm mean? wikipedia suggests the following http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/CM

Im guessing its not crystal meth or chochlate milk though..


----------



## fruitfulmomma

Quote:


> What does cm mean?


I would guess cervical mucous.

I don't think I saw this thread before but I do this too but only when I am pregnant, like it is one of my very first pregnancy symptoms before anything else. Weird.


----------

